# JD 410 shifting issues



## dirtyboots (Jun 9, 2021)

New to this Forum. We have a 1982 or 83' JD 410 backhoe (I think they were manufactured from 1971 to 1983, S/N: 314893T ).
Tractor goes forward and reverse in low range, as soon as you go to high range, Reverse works but "kicks" (think of like popping the clutch) hard, sometimes will stall the tractor and is not smooth, but forward slips for about 3 to 6 seconds and then grabs (meaning tractor starts to move like the clutch is slipping, then you feel a slight kick and then it grabs). Tractor will not go forward up a small grade in forward 1st Hi range or any other gears in HI, just keeps slipping, but in low range it will and when going in reverse still "kicks" hard. We just ordered the manual set (Service, Parts and Operation manual set). The previous owner, had the clutch pedal stop taped up so that they would push in the clutch all the way to the floor all the time, I can move the clutch pedal all the way down with my arm not using full force (and I have a permanent rotator cuff shoulder injury which limits the strength in my shoulder but am still able to push the clutch pedal all the way down without using a lot of force from my arm). Furthermore...according to lots of different forum posts, should be able to shift gears by putting the "shuttle shifter" in a neutral area between forward and reverse on shuttle shifter and not have to use foot clutch pedal, it grinds gears so to speak when trying to do it that way...I also cannot find any clutch pedal play before the throwout bearing would touch the pressure plate as most tractor clutches require this.
Would anyone have a general idea where I need to start looking at?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
How long since hyd filters were changed & suction screen checked/cleaned?


----------



## dirtyboots (Jun 9, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to TF
> How long since hyd filters were changed & suction screen checked/cleaned?


Thank you Tx Jim for the welcome, just got back from vacation. the previous owner said he had just went thru all the filters and changed the oil in it, we checked the screen etc. and everything looks good. 

Just go the manuals and I think we are going to try and adjust the forward clutch and see if that helps, others had said try adjusting the forward clutch and then do the reverser as there is adjustment for that also. 

Much appreciated on your reply.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome. my knowledge about JD ind tractors is limited due to being formally employed at an agriculture tractor/equipment only not industrial dealership.


----------

